# Laws for keeping animals



## rgovinda (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello. I live in Carregal do Sal and have a small house which is on the edge of a lane. Immediately opposite my house in the other side of the lane is a piece of land owned by some neighbours. They cultivate the land but their house is not even to be seen, must be right on the other end of the village. Over the last few months they’ve erected a goats shed. Problem is the goats smells, attract flies and are noisy. It’s literally 3 meters from my house. 
Does anyone know of any regulations Around proximity of animal dwellings from a neighbouring house?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome to the countryside (as W Axl Rose sang), Surely you just go and talk to the people involved? If the land is classed as Rustic then it'll be fine to use it as Rustic with all the associated Rustic smells and noise, round this part of rural Portugal the majority of traditional stone houses have the animals on the ground floor of the house and people's sleeping rooms above which suggests the distance of zero is acceptable - goats with their own shed outside would be luxury. We also have a local goat-person who seems to exist on the income from roaming a small goat flock over the hills so they eat whatever sun dried vegetation is between the rocks, they were all here before us so we happy accept their aroma and noise as part of the local ambiance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I keep goats, ducks & geese & the goats are the quiet ones. lol!

If it's any consolation, keeping livestock on the deep litter method is common practice here & I use it on my livestock & after the first week or two, the smell diminishes & soon after, turns into a not unpleasant stable type aroma. 

But I agree.............. If you want to live in the country you have to accept it as it is smells, noise & all.


----------

